# Paramétrer XMBC sur Apple tv2



## stéphane83 (16 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
N'ayant aucune connaissance sur ce genre de software, je me suis lancé !
Mon but étant de parcourir le,semble de mes médias depuis l' appletv.
Je paramètre donc le partage de fichier SBM sur mon Mac.
J'ajoute donc les sources depuis l'interface de XMBC.
Mais lorsque je lance la video XMBC se bloque et l'apple tv revient à l'écran principal.
Y a t il des paramètres particuliers pour la lecture des vidéos car les musiques cela fonctionne.
Un grand merci d'avance.


----------



## Brethren (19 Juin 2011)

J'ai eu ce PB au début quand j'étais en Wi-Fi et que je voulais lancer des vidéos HD (720p & 1080p) (via Wi-fi 802.11g d'une freebox HD). Depuis que j'ai branché mon appleTV au réseau par cable, je n'ai plus ce PB. Les vidéos 720p passent très bien, les 1080p posent encore des problème de saccade.

En tous cas, je trouve XBMC et le système de Scraper vraiment génial. Et le plugin de sous-titres très pratique ! 

Perso, je suis conquis.


----------



## stéphane83 (19 Juin 2011)

Brethren a dit:


> J'ai eu ce PB au début quand j'étais en Wi-Fi et que je voulais lancer des vidéos HD (720p & 1080p) (via Wi-fi 802.11g d'une freebox HD). Depuis que j'ai branché mon appleTV au réseau par cable, je n'ai plus ce PB. Les vidéos 720p passent très bien, les 1080p posent encore des problème de saccade.
> 
> En tous cas, je trouve XBMC et le système de Scraper vraiment génial. Et le plugin de sous-titres très pratique !
> 
> Perso, je suis conquis.



Merci je vais tester!


----------

